# [SOLVED] Paint Shop Pro 7 help !



## nitzah (Nov 30, 2006)

hi there

this is my first posting on this site so not really sure if this query should belong here

i am a long term fan of Jasc Paint Shop Pro 7.0 and been using it for years now. I have just installed a copy in my lap top.

I been having trouble when i open multiple images. 

i.e. if i open 5 jpeg files - it opens up in 5 different Paint shop pro windows. this problem did not happen on my desktop computer.

both desk top & lap top are running windows XP - i tried checking on the file extensions etc but there is nothing there to help. Both computers use the same version of the programme.

is there any way i can fix this bug as it gets really annoying !

thanks
nitzah


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Paint Shop Pro 7 help !*

Hmmmm... A puzzle indeed.

I have been a fan of PSP since it used to be a freebie (V3.n?) on a single floppy! Although I use Photoshop now.

Although I cannot give a specific answer to the problem, I wonder just how are you opening the 5 jpgs. 

IE is it via File Explorer, highlighting the five files and double clicking thereby relying on 'File Associations' to do its thing?
Or is it from WITHIN PSP7 'Open' file 5 separate times?

Perhaps you could check out the file associations.
You could of course try a re-install

Maybe this is an XP associated problem on the laptop... If you do not get any better answer than my poor attempt here, maybe you should take the same query to the Windows XP Support section of this BB.

Whatever, I wish you a quick resolution to the annoying problem.


----------



## nitzah (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Paint Shop Pro 7 help !*

Hi 

thanks for the help

i tried uninstalling it and re-installing it again - it still did not work

I use Eudora, and receive a lot of picture attachments, so i usually select all the images from there, and open multiple images, and it opens up in several windows.

it even happens when using windows explorer. it opens all under one window, if i select the files from the OPEN menu in paint shop pro itself..

what bothers me is that it works perfectly fine on my desktop, but for some reason doesnt on my lap top

the configurations on my lap top is exactly the same as on my desktop..


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Paint Shop Pro 7 help !*

Wow - its a long time since I used Eudora - I cant remember seeing any options box for setting how Eudora handles attachments but it sounds as is there is a tick box somewhere that says "Open in separate instances of PSP". 

I understand that you get multiple instances when you open several jpgs via File Explorer too. If that is the case, then it seems to be a setting within the OS rather than Eudora, whereas the same thing within PSP opens all 5 images in one instance of PSP.

I could be totally wrong but it sounds very much as if it is 'file associations' related or OS.

There is a section in *File* Explorer Tools>Folder Options>General tab that defines 'open each folder in a separate folder'. The problem must be something similar...

Sorry I can't help further...


----------



## nitzah (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Paint Shop Pro 7 help !*

Hi Donald

Thanks for all your help.

1. Checked on Eudora - there was no such option
2. I checked the box on the File Explorer options - still did not help.

i just uninstalled Paint Shop pro 7 and installed PSP 5.0 - now it seems to be working fine (and quicker !)

Thanks for your help anyways..


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry I couldnt help further & thanks for the feed back.

Regards


----------



## bmeyette (Jun 22, 2012)

I had this problem & finally solved it. One PC opened all JPG files in same window. Other PC using same ver of PSP kept opening a new window for each file I opened. 

Go to Windows Explorer, click on Tools - Folder Options. click on File Types tab. Select .jpg or other file type where this is happening. Make sure "File Type" is set to "Paint Shop Pro 5 (or your ver) Image". Click on Change button and make sure the file type is set to you Pain Shop Pro executable.

After I did that, it fixed the problem.


----------



## Meezers (Feb 4, 2015)

I have this problem too but I can't figure out how to apply the solution on either of my computers.:banghead: 

I'm using Win 7 and Win 8. Can someone clue me in on how to get to the file association setting to change it to open in the same tab...for both computers?

Thank you so much!


----------



## Meezers (Feb 4, 2015)

Sorry for the double post. I don't see how to edit the one above to add more information.

In win 7 have gone to Start > Control Panel> Folder Options...in the General Tab the open each folder in the same window is checked.

In view 'Launch folder windows in separate process is NOT checked.

This is a new install on PSP 7.04 on new computers. This worked on win 7 before so I know its some kind of setting I need to find and set.


----------

